# Hi guys and ladies



## tailgate (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi again not new here let membership lapse but got the brilliant offer of lower subs and couldn't refuse, also got smaller van now so wilding will be more useful to us.

Merry Xmas all


----------



## jeanette (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello and welcome again


----------



## Makzine (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello and welcome again from Kent


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice to see you to see you nice.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 24, 2019)

Welcome back


----------



## The laird (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi welcome along and enjoy your adventures


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi and welcome back


----------

